# Are you lurking Uncle Bob?



## Zagut (Apr 17, 2016)

If you are do you have a method for preparing fiddleheads?

I'll take your words over the urbanites any day.

Seems this year I have an abundance of them and I've never fixed them before.


----------



## Silversage (Apr 17, 2016)

I've seen Uncle Bob over on Chowhound.  You might try there.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 18, 2016)

Clean them completely, bring to boil for 12 minutes. Iike to saute in butter with lemon and garlic or to make into oesto. If you don't boil (or,steam for 20 minutes, you can gastric upset or diarrhea for a couple of days).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2016)

First, not all fiddleheads are edible.  Find a field guide for your area that gives identifying characteristics, and which fiddleheads are edible.  Here is a site that gives some basic info. - Fiddlehead Ferns: Springtime Edible Treats  There are a host of sites that discuss wild edibles.  You need to do a bit of reseach before collecting most wild edibles.  After that, fiddleheads can be saute'd in butter, steamed, fried with bacon, cooked in sauces, added to marinara sauce, put into a stew, etc.  All fiddleheads must be cooked completely to destroy a specific enzyme that depletes the body of B vitamins.

Fiddleheads are succulent and delicious, if you know how to pick them, and how to prepare them.

I wonder if they could be pickled.  Hmmm.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 18, 2016)

Ive had fiddle heads several times.  I usually cooked them in a similar way as I would asparagus or fresh string beans ( about the same amount of time to steam, sautee ...).  I usually kept it very simple.  A little salt, maybe some butter, or olive oil.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Clean them completely, bring to boil for 12 minutes. Iike to saute in butter with lemon and garlic or to make into oesto. If you don't boil (or,steam for 20 minutes, you can gastric upset or diarrhea for a couple of days).



That's scary.  Guess I'll be crossing them off my list of foods to try.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 18, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> That's scary.  Guess I'll be crossing them off my list of foods to try.


 
We tried them last year, got them from Oregon Mushrooms.  They were one of the things I had always wanted to try and we were getting ramps and morels so ordered some of them too.  They were an interesting flavor/texture, but not good enough that I'd ever go through the trouble of cleaning them again.  Maybe I was overly enthusiastic about cleaning them because I had read the same thing when I was looking for recipes for them but it took forever to clean them.  I'd eat them again if somebody else cleaned them but have to do it myself, nah, I'll pass.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 18, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> That's scary.  Guess I'll be crossing them off my list of foods to try.


Aw, where is your sense of adventure? Whatever doesn't make you stronger, kills you, or something like that.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 19, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Clean them completely, bring to boil for 12 minutes. Iike to saute in butter with lemon and garlic or to make into oesto. If you don't boil (or,steam for 20 minutes, you can gastric upset or diarrhea for a couple of days).


 
Hmmm.... You're saying to boil them for 12 minutes but if I don't boil them for 20 minutes I get a case of the poops?

Some friend you are. 




Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> First, not all fiddleheads are edible. Find a field guide for your area that gives identifying characteristics, and which fiddleheads are edible. Here is a site that gives some basic info. - Fiddlehead Ferns: Springtime Edible Treats There are a host of sites that discuss wild edibles. You need to do a bit of reseach before collecting most wild edibles. After that, fiddleheads can be saute'd in butter, steamed, fried with bacon, cooked in sauces, added to marinara sauce, put into a stew, etc. All fiddleheads must be cooked completely to destroy a specific enzyme that depletes the body of B vitamins.
> 
> Fiddleheads are succulent and delicious, if you know how to pick them, and how to prepare them.
> 
> ...


 
Chief, These are the edible kind. I may be dumb but I'm not stupid. 

I was looking for Uncle Bob because I seem to remember he posted somewhere a method for fiddleheads that sounded good. I could be mistaken about that and it wouldn't be the first time.







larry_stewart said:


> Ive had fiddle heads several times. I usually cooked them in a similar way as I would asparagus or fresh string beans ( about the same amount of time to steam, sautee ...). I usually kept it very simple. A little salt, maybe some butter, or olive oil.


 
That's what I want.  Simple. Things seem to taste better to this old fart with less rather then more.  



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Aw, where is your sense of adventure? Whatever doesn't make you stronger, kills you, or something like that.


 
I agree.  If you can't risk sitting on the pot for a few days then life isn't worth a tinkers damn.


----------



## WileyP (Apr 20, 2016)

Can't remember where this recipe came from, but I've made it on the rare occasions when we have been able to get fiddleheads:

Trout with fiddlehead ferns
Serves 2 

2 whole trout, cleaned
1/4 cup salted butter, divided
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 pinches kosher salt, divided
2 pinches freshly ground black pepper, divided
1/2 pound fiddleheads, chopped
2 teaspoons dried tarragon
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 cup dry bread crumbs
2 beaten eggs


Step 1:
Adjust and oven rack to the center position and preheat the oven to 400°. Lightly grease a baking sheet.
 
Step 2:
Spread about half of the butter over the whole trout, on the outside as well as inside the cavity. In a small mixing bowl, whisk together the flour, salt and pepper. Coat the inside and outside of the trout with the mixture.
 
Step 3:
In a large skillet over medium heat, melt the remaining butter. Lightly sauté the fiddleheads until just tender. Season them with a pinch of  salt, pepper and the tarragon. Add the lemon juice and white wine, and cook for one minute. Transfer the contents of the fiddlehead pan to a bowl, and mix it with the egg and bread crumbs. Stuff the mixture into the cavity of the trout, and place it on the greased baking sheet.
  

Step 4:
Bake uncovered for 15 to 20 minutes in the preheated oven, or until the fish flakes easily with a fork. Serve immediately.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 21, 2016)

Zagut said:


> Hmmm.... You're saying to boil them for 12 minutes but if I don't boil them for 20 minutes I get a case of the poops?



Perfect diet food!


----------



## Zagut (Apr 21, 2016)

CarolPa said:


> Perfect diet food!


 
Well there is that aspect. 

I could do with losing a couple pounds but I think I'll stick with well done. 


WileyP,

That looks like a tasty dish. Thanks for posting it. 
I'll have to give it a shot when I catch a fish. Won't be a trout but hopefully a rockfish.
Right now it's trophy season and the minimum size is 36 inches. I said I had an abundance but I don't think I could stuff a 3 foot rockfish.


Looks like I'll treat them like asparagus. Thanks Larry.  And simple is usually better when starting an experiment.


----------

